# Cannot access youtube while signed in or log in to youtube on any browser



## geogavino (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not able to log in to youtube using a variety of browsers. First encountered the problem in Chrome. After disconnecting my Google account from Chrome, I couldn't sign in to Chrome using my Google account either, but was able to after blocking cookies. Still not able to access youtube while signed in.

I am using Windows 8.1.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Clear cookies and cache: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_dBB6AWR4Y


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello geogavino

What actually happens when you try to logon? do you get an error message?


----------

